# Angelpark Braun in Duisburg



## welsman (26. März 2008)

Hallo,
Ich hatte mal vor am Sonntag zum Angelpark Braun in Duisburg zu fahren.Kennt einer die Anlage und wenn ja ist der empfehlenswert und wie angel ich dort am besten?


Mfg. Felix


----------



## welsman (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelpark Braun in Duisburg*

ups ich glaub ich hab das Thema in die Falsche Rubrik gestellt!?

Mfg.


----------



## welsman (27. März 2008)

*AW: Angelpark Braun in Duisburg*

weiß denn keiner was?


----------



## Doc Plato (27. März 2008)

*AW: Angelpark Braun in Duisburg*

Meinst du den Forellenpuff an der Stadtgrenze Duisburg/Mühlheim neben der Ruhr?


----------



## welsman (27. März 2008)

*AW: Angelpark Braun in Duisburg*

ja genau den meine ich


----------



## Doc Plato (27. März 2008)

*AW: Angelpark Braun in Duisburg*

War zwar schon etwas länger nicht mehr da, aber aus Erfahrung weiss ich das es dort nicht gerade billig ist. 
Auf der andern Seite ist es ein sehr gepflegtes Gelände mit einem schönen Teich (hinter der Zuchtanlage ist auch ein Teich aber nicht immer mit Wasser befüllt). Fischerreischein ist beim Kartenkauf unaufgefordert vorzuzeigen und wer seinen Müll nicht in den dafür vorgesehenen Blecheimer am Angeplatz entsorgt, wird des Geländes verwiesen. Das gleiche gilt für Krawallmacher! Der Besitzer hat alles, inkl. seines Wohnhauses, auf dem Grundstück selbst gebaut. Im Sommer ist der angrenzende Blumengarten eine Pracht! #6
Gute Forellen und manchmal auch eine prächtige Lachsforelle sind immer drin. Auch unter der Woche sollte man schon früh da sein um noch einen guten Platz zu bekommen. Wenn ich mich recht erinner, sind nur Naturköder erlaubt.

Gruß

Doc


----------

